# Big mouth!



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

I ordered a fork bucket with a grapple for the Bobcat and yesterday it arrived. I spent most of last night figuring out the route that the hydraulic hoses would have to take.  This morning I drove to Princess Auto to get the hoses made and this afternoon I did the installation. Trying to keep hoses tidy on a grapple bucket, is not an easy thing to do.  This is what I came up with and a few pictures of me trying everything out.  The fork bucket and grapple was made by Horst Welding and I must say, I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well,BB, that looks like one attachment you'll get a lot of use from ! 
The install looks really clean ! Great job !


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

That is real nice bulldog


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Damn..thats one mean looking Bobcat w/those BIG teeth/claws.....nice..very nice setup.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Great looking rig B nice job on the install that thing will save you tons of back work.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Great job BelarusBulldog. That is going to be one handy rig! Man, wish I had one. Horst Welding makes some good stuff. My telescopic Jib boom was made by them.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks guys for the thumbs up. I know this is going to be one of the most useful attachments that I have to date. Only got to use it for about a hour, but I could foresee what it was capable of doing. Pogobill you are so right, HLA builds top notch attachments. The snow blade on my Belarus is made by Horst also.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice setup Bulldog! That should prove very useful!


----------



## Wildfire1 (Sep 29, 2011)

OMG there won't be a tree safe in Newfoundland anymore 
Looks good my friend. As they say around here, " You got some rig their now by" :lmao:


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Wildfire1 said:


> OMG there won't be a tree safe in Newfoundland anymore
> Looks good my friend. As they say around here, " You got some rig their now by" :lmao:


Thanks buddy, it's going to be a real help up this way. Lots of downed trees all over the place. You'll have to come and try it out sometime.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey BB, cute toy you got there. Seriously though your gonna love that thing, mine has been indispensable since I got it, there is just so many uses I haven't found them all yet.


----------

